

Why we can execute JavaScript through Rundll32 - fla
http://thisissecurity.net/2014/08/20/poweliks-command-line-confusion/

======
SchizoDuckie
I have mixed feelings about this. On the one hand it's a brilliant hack and I
can only applaud them for getting this to work. On the other hand, it's time
that MS makes a proper effort to remove the old .hta bloat from the core of
the OS.

